# 2019 Texas Red Snapper Roundup



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Texas Red Snapper Roundup
Presented by Matagorda Offshore Tackle
Crab Trap Grill
Sargent, Texas
June 21-22, 2019

Entry fee-$200 per boat

*****CALCUTTA*****
3- Red Snapper (Combined weight)
Pays 1ST thru 3rd place
Calcutta Insurance -$200 

Small Boat 25ft and under class
$500 Calcutta fee
Pays 1st thru 3rd 

*****SIDE POTS*****
Pays 1st and 2nd place 60%-40%

Ling-$200 each boat 
Kingfish-$200 each boat
Big Red Snapper-$200 each boat 
Grouper-$200 each boat
Lady Angler-$200 each lady
Junior Angler-$100 each junior

Tournament Brochures and rules/entry forms coming soonâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

whos your daddy said:


> Texas Red Snapper Roundup
> 
> Presented by Matagorda Offshore Tackle
> 
> ...


June 21-22 ????
Not really a window

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Man, I thought the objective is to leave the big red sow snappers alone. Smh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Lostinpecos said:


> Man, I thought the objective is to leave the big red sow snappers alone. Smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoever said that???


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Lostinpecos said:


> Man, I thought the objective is to leave the big red sow snappers alone. Smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely not. Where did you get this garbage from?!


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Not going to derail thread. You can do the research on large snappers and how many eggs a healthy mommy can produce in a lifetime.

Anyways, tournament sounds like fun. It will be my first time participating in any fishing event. I just hope the weather cooperates. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTUfisher (Jun 14, 2016)

Lostinpecos said:


> Not going to derail thread. You can do the research on large snappers and how many eggs a healthy mommy can produce in a lifetime.
> 
> Anyways, tournament sounds like fun. It will be my first time participating in any fishing event. I just hope the weather cooperates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful, catching a few sows is really going to send them from endangered to extinct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lostinpecos said:


> Man, I thought the objective is to leave the big red sow snappers alone. Smh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Youâ€™d curl up in a ball and cry if you were on my boat during snapper season. If it isnâ€™t over 20lbs itâ€™s a throw back. You drop the limit to two fish I kill to big *** fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

gigem87 said:


> Whoever said that???


Buddy G...those are his not ours


----------



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

When can we start registering?


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Is this 100% payback?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Have the season dates been announced? 

Looks like a fun tournament, wish it was closer.


----------



## LanceR (May 21, 2004)

*209 Private Recreational Red Snapper Season*

The 2019 Private Recreational Red Snapper Season has not been set yet. This is the last year of the Exempted Fishing Permit that allows the state to set season dates. Public scoping meetings were held along the coast in early December in which several season options, including closed during June, were presented.

We hope to have this finalized in February but I just wanted to remind everyone about the EFP.

Lance
TPWD Coastal Fisheries


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

LanceR said:


> The 2019 Private Recreational Red Snapper Season has not been set yet. This is the last year of the Exempted Fishing Permit that allows the state to set season dates. Public scoping meetings were held along the coast in early December in which several season options, including closed during June, were presented.
> 
> We hope to have this finalized in February but I just wanted to remind everyone about the EFP.
> 
> ...


Thanks !!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Beerguy91 said:


> When can we start registering?


As soon as we get the tournament brochures printed and ready. And waiting to make sure we will have a June snapper season.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

hilton said:


> Is this 100% payback?


Yes


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

LanceR said:


> The 2019 Private Recreational Red Snapper Season has not been set yet. This is the last year of the Exempted Fishing Permit that allows the state to set season dates. Public scoping meetings were held along the coast in early December in which several season options, including closed during June, were presented.
> 
> We hope to have this finalized in February but I just wanted to remind everyone about the EFP.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, well aware of that. We will adjust accordingly if we donâ€™t have a June season.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I was hoping Texas would put a maximum size on Snapper in order to keep folks from targeting big Snapper. The real egg layers of the Stock. 20 to 30 year old 20 pound fish are really when they began to lay their really large amount of eggs. CCA took them out of the STAR because of that,

For example a 5 year old snapper basically lays no eggs a 15 year old snapper lays approximately 30 million and a 25 year old lays 0ver 60 million


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I was hoping Texas would put a maximum size on Snapper in order to keep folks from targeting big Snapper. The real egg layers of the Stock. 20 to 30 year old 20 pound fish are really when they began to lay their really large amount of eggs. CCA took them out of the STAR because of that,
> 
> For example a 5 year old snapper basically lays no eggs a 15 year old snapper lays approximately 30 million and a 25 year old lays 0ver 60 million


Not Exactly, there growth rate can vary widely. And will point out that same argument could be made for most all species of fish, even Tuna.

https://www.seagrantfish.lsu.edu/resources/factsheets/redsnappergrowth.htm

"These are average numbers. The researchers pointed out that some individual fish grow much faster than others do. For example, at age 8, one fish was 17 inches long and another was 35 inches in length. A 16-inch fish could be anywhere between 2 and 7 years old, a 24-inch fish could be 3 to 9 years old, and a 32-inch could be from 5 to over 35 years old.

The two oldest fish in the study were 52.6 and 51.7 years old, but were only 34 inches and 34.5 inches long and weighed a modest 17.3 and 20.2 pounds. The biologists also aged the IGFA world record red snapper, caught by Doc Kennedy off Grand Isle, Louisiana, in 1996. Given its huge size of 50 lb, 4 oz, a person would expect it to be an ancient fish. However, after it was aged, the fish proved to be slightly less than 20 years old.
______________


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

CHARLIE said:


> I was hoping Texas would put a maximum size on Snapper in order to keep folks from targeting big Snapper. The real egg layers of the Stock. 20 to 30 year old 20 pound fish are really when they began to lay their really large amount of eggs. CCA took them out of the STAR because of that,
> 
> For example a 5 year old snapper basically lays no eggs a 15 year old snapper lays approximately 30 million and a 25 year old lays 0ver 60 million


Thereâ€™s more snapper out there than ever before. I donâ€™t think you have to worry about the egg layers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I doubt very much that a 5 year old Snapper would be 32 inches long. Certainly there are exceptions to every rule but the average which should always be taken for measurements etc. So your thoughts are it doesent matter just go after and kill the real brood stock of snapper ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> I doubt very much that a 5 year old Snapper would be 32 inches long. Certainly there are exceptions to every rule but the average which should always be taken for measurements etc. So your thoughts are it doesent matter just go after and kill the real brood stock of snapper ?


Fisherman kill the brood stock of all species of fish, not just snapper. You going to not catch the 80lb ling if given a chance? how about the 200lb yellowfin? My thoughts are fishermen *****ing about killing big snapper are hypocrites.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry friends, but if yâ€™all want to talk about things like this take it to the conservation board. This thread is about the Texas Red Snapper Roundup. There is no shortage of red snapper. 

Thanks


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Fisherman kill the brood stock of all species of fish, not just snapper. You going to not catch the 80lb ling if given a chance? how about the 200lb yellowfin? My thoughts are fishermen *****ing about killing big snapper are hypocrites.


Exactly!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Your 100% correct Mark. I can see I have already been called a hypocrite. LOL.

You can accidentally catch giant ling, tuna, other species but not sow snapper.(very rare). They have to be "targeted".


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Your 100% correct Mark. I can see I have already been called a hypocrite. LOL.


Lol, so won the STAR with a huge red snapper so many times they had to ban you. Your a great fisherman


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Back in the dark ages Mark but not much anymore. Have a great tournament. I know it will be. Gotta get down and check it out some day. Good luck my friend.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Well thatâ€™s a work weekend for me sad3sm


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Calmday said:


> Well thatâ€™s a work weekend for me sad3sm


Get a different job !! Lol


----------



## sabotage (Sep 17, 2013)

Will there be a minimum age requirement for the youth anglers? I have a 12 yr. old and two 11 yr. old's that can get down on some snapper fishing, and they are all ready versed in the "my bait is bigger than your fish" mentality. This will be the first of many fishing tournaments they will be in hopefully. I fear for the 2 boys' sanity if the girl out fishes them,,, again... The last trip was just brutal!!!! Good times!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

sabotage said:


> Will there be a minimum age requirement for the youth anglers? I have a 12 yr. old and two 11 yr. old's that can get down on some snapper fishing, and they are all ready versed in the "my bait is bigger than your fish" mentality. This will be the first of many fishing tournaments they will be in hopefully. I fear for the 2 boys' sanity if the girl out fishes them,,, again... The last trip was just brutal!!!! Good times!


Man thatâ€™s good stuff brother....... the junior angler is any angler that is under the age of 16. Let them kids have at it and catch some big ones !


----------



## MLBB (Dec 2, 2018)

whos your daddy said:


> Get a different job !! Lol


Or call in sick


----------



## Fish to Hunt (Feb 3, 2019)

cant wait


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Of anyone needs a brochure emailed or mailed to them, please send me a message.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Will be here before you know it.

Open class division

25ft and under boat division

Lady Division

Junior Angler Division 

Leave from any Texas Port !

Gonna be a fun tournament .......


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

whos your daddy said:


> Will be here before you know it.
> 
> Open class division
> 
> ...


Sorry the picture of the rules is blurry when I try and view it. Can you send link to a version thatâ€™s viewable? Maybe itâ€™s just my phone.

So we could leave from Port A and then come weight in via truck in matty or scales in each port? Again just canâ€™t read the rules but if we can fish our port were in.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry itâ€™s blurry.

All fish brought to the scales have to be weighed in by boat at the Crab Trap Restaurant on Candy Creek.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I’m looking for a boat that my 25 year old son can fish on for the upcoming red snapper tournament. If anyone is looking for another fisherman, please pm me with details. I can also offer some coordinates and advice if wanted.


----------



## Texans1 (May 18, 2018)

c1 said:


> Iâ€™m looking for a boat that my 25 year old son can fish on for the upcoming red snapper tournament. If anyone is looking for another fisherman, please pm me with details. I can also offer some coordinates and advice if wanted.


Forecast is looking SPORTY for next weekend but then again it's just a prediction.


----------



## Deepstalker117 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Forecast*

It is looking like the weather is going to make me be a pier fisherman next weekend and not fishing in the tournament. Will the tournament be postponed, cancelled or will it go on if it gets to bad. If would be cancelled what are the limits or considered 2 bad?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We have been keeping an eye on the forecast. It hasnâ€™t changed for the better in a few days and I donâ€™t think it will. We will wait a couple more days before we call it a re-schedule.

IF we re-schedule it, the new dates will be the following weekend which is June 28-29, 2019.


----------



## Deepstalker117 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok. Thank you for the info.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re-Schedule*

The tournament has been re-scheduled ::::::

New dates:

June 28-29, 2019


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Do you have a 25ft and under boat that you take offshore ? We have a small boat class in the Texas Red Snapper Roundup coming up this coming weekend , June 28-29 at the Crab Trap Restaurant. Compete against other boats your size. Seas are forecasted to be 2 ft. Get your team together and catch some fish and win some $$$$.


Boats can leave from any Texas Port !!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Good luck Mark too bad about the weather. Next week looks good. Having to come back in your port got me. I agree with you thats the best way to do it. Would have been fun taking all those "rookies" money. LOL jus kiddin. Have a great tournament. Tell your bride I said hello.


----------



## Deepstalker117 (Jun 16, 2015)

I am ready to go. I need a little bit of direction though. I am planning on putting my boat in the water at my home port and leave it sitting in the water overnight, then take my truck and trailer to the meeting on Friday evening and leave my truck and trailer at the Crab Trap Grill so I can load it there after weigh in. Is there a spot that I can leave my truck and trailer overnight at the Crab Trap?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Special thank you to Eric & Crystal Huegele of Compression Components Texas for sponsoring $1000 to be added to the junior Angler category payout ....... Thank very much Eric and Crystal for the support of our junior anglers.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Deepstalker117 said:


> I am ready to go. I need a little bit of direction though. I am planning on putting my boat in the water at my home port and leave it sitting in the water overnight, then take my truck and trailer to the meeting on Friday evening and leave my truck and trailer at the Crab Trap Grill so I can load it there after weigh in. Is there a spot that I can leave my truck and trailer overnight at the Crab Trap?


Yes there should be. They tore down the house that was once by the parking lot and they have more room to park now .


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW! Look at the offshore forecast for the Texas Red Snapper Roundup Offshore Tournament this coming weekend at the Crab Trap Restaurant in Sargent, Texas.

Open Class Division 

25 ft and under boat division 

Junior Angler Division 

Lady Angler Division 

Kingfish Sidepot

Ling Sidepot

Barracuda Sidepot

Grouper Sidepot

Big Red Snapper Sidepot

Friday June 28- Registration starts at 5pm and ends at 7pm. Captains meeting /Open class Calcutta to follow.

Saturday June 29- Tournament Day, boats can leave any Texas Port at 6am. Scales open at 5pm and all teams must be in line to weigh on or before 7pm at the Crab Trap Restaurant on Caney Creek.


----------



## Bussery88 (Jun 24, 2019)

How many boats usually participate? Will be my first fishing tourney..going in the under 25ft class


----------



## Deepstalker117 (Jun 16, 2015)

I was wondering about the number of boats also. Curious what was last years payout on the snapper stringer/big snapper?


----------



## Bussery88 (Jun 24, 2019)

I thought there would be a leaderboard from 2018 posted somewhere but I haven’t had any luck finding it


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Bussery88 said:


> How many boats usually participate? Will be my first fishing tourney..going in the under 25ft class


This will be the first year for this red snapper tournament. In Sargent offshore tournaments we usually have 25-35 teams. From the response via social media and other sites, this tournament is looking real good as far as participants.


----------



## Blue Fin Charters (Mar 2, 2010)

Mark and Kelly run great tournaments. Wish we could fish it. I will try and get down there to visit with you.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Come on down Ned


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Texas Red Snapper Roundup
June 28-29
Sargent,Texas

Registration/Captains Meeting/Calcutta has been moved !!!!

Due to the amount of teams who have inquired about the tournament this weekend, we have had to move the registration/captains meeting/Calcutta to a larger location on Friday , June 28th.

New location is at the DOUG OUT which is located on FM 457 in Sargent. After you make the curve in Sargent at the Sargent Country Store , go down about 1 miles and the DOUG OUT will be on the right side of FM 457. Look for the sign that has SARGENT on top of it .

22760 Fm 457 is the address 

The weigh in will remain at the Crab Trap Restaurant on Saturday.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Seas are looking outstanding for the Texas Red Snapper Roundup this weekend 

1-2 ft!!!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Sucks I am gonna have to miss this one. Prior plans or I would be loaded and ready to go.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tonight :

Registration opens at 5pm and last til 7pm.
Captains meeting and Calcutta to follow 


Tomorrow:

Tournament starts at 6am. Teams can leave any Texas Port no earlier than 6am. 
Scales open an 5pm and close at 7pm. Boats must be in line to weigh on or before 7pm.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Good luck guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

31 teams are offshore right now looking for those winning fish for the Texas Red Snapper Roundup.

Stop by the Crab Trap restaurant this afternoon in Sargent,Texas and watch some big fish being weighed in.

Scales open at 5pm and close at 7pm.

We will have some great raffle prizes also!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

2019 Texas Red Snapper Roundup Final Results.

Calcutta Open Class 
1st place- Team On the Take 56.6 lbs
2nd place-Team Papotanic 53.0 lbs
3rd place-Team Nauti 1 45.6 lbs

Calcutta 25 and Under Class 
1st place - Team Get R Done 49.6 lbs
2nd place -Team Salty Cowboys 44.9 lbs
3rd place -Team Reef Hoppers 44.3 lbs

Kingfish
1st place -Team Green Machine 49.7 lbs 
2nd place -Team Blue Diamond 43.4 lbs

Ling 
1st place -Team On the Take 31.2 lbs
2nd place-Team Coastal Latitude 24.6 lbs

Big Red Snapper
1st place -Team On the Take 21.8 lbs
2nd place -Team Get R Done 21.3 lbs

Barracuda
1st place -Team Johnny B 16.4 lbs
2nd place -Team Tight Lines 14.8 lbs

Grouper
1st place -Team Coastal Latitude 54lbs

Lady Angler
1st place -Team Coastal Latitude 54lb Grouper

Junior Angler 
1st place - Team On the Take 31.2 lb Ling
2nd place -Team Tight Lines 30.6 lb Kingfish 
3rd place -Team Johnny B 14.7 lb Snapper
4th place -Team Coastal Latitude 14.2 Snapper 
5th place - Team Green Machine 12.7 lbs snapper
6th place- Team Reel Faith 11.7 lb snapper
7th place -Team Coastal Latitude (Jackson Lenderman)


----------



## Deepstalker117 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Tournament*

Mark, you had mentioned in the meeting after the tournament that all the boats were not in yet and you were going to check on the ones that were not in. Were all the boats accounted for after the tournament. I know the storm we came through on the way in was REALLY REALLY SALTY.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Deepstalker117 said:


> Mark, you had mentioned in the meeting after the tournament that all the boats were not in yet and you were going to check on the ones that were not in. Were all the boats accounted for after the tournament. I know the storm we came through on the way in was REALLY REALLY SALTY.


Yes , There was 1 boat that ran out of fuel 9 miles offshore and a gentleman went and took care of them out of Freeport.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Pics


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Few more


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

More


----------



## Deepstalker117 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Tournament*

That is great everybody got in through the storm. Hats off to you Mark for a great tournament. It was a great time and very well ran. Mother Nature was not very kind right there at the end but all in all a good day.


----------

